

WebGL Meeting - chat with friends in 3D - patrickaljord
http://jeromeetienne.github.com/webglmeeting/

======
xal
my guess is that as soon as WebRTC becomes enabled by default projects based
on it will dominate Hacker News for a year straight. The possibilities of this
tech are incredible.

~~~
TazeTSchnitzel
Webcam and Audio APIs are awesome. But the P2P stuff is even moreso.
Unreliable data streams - brilliant for games. P2P networking - DHTs in the
browser! Combined with Web Crypto, heck, who knows!

------
icebraining
Oh, man, this brings me back to 97/98 when people were saying that VRML based
3D chats were just around the corner ;)

[http://edition.cnn.com/TECH/9710/14/3.d.reality.lat/index.ht...](http://edition.cnn.com/TECH/9710/14/3.d.reality.lat/index.html)

~~~
nnnnni
Wow, OnLive has been around for a long time!

------
Kodit
Not working for me. Not able to see the other participant in the same room.
Something special needs to be done?

------
MaggieL
Gee, happened to see this post while attending a regular Sunday night
hangout/dance in SecondLife.

------
azakai
Syntax error: return not in function on line 98.

~~~
ndesaulniers
Line 98: if( hasWebGL === false || hasWebRTC === false ) return;

But that line is not in the body of a function. What it looks like the author
meant to do is have an if/else block to check if your current browser has
WebGL AND WebRTC.

<http://caniuse.com/#search=webgl>
<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/WebRTC#Browsers>

~~~
jerome_etienne
im the author, and in fact it was because all that was in a funciton :)

<https://github.com/jeromeetienne/webglmeeting/issues/2>

------
songzme
I can't see my friend in the same room!

